
The first and only smart window – Improves health, saves money, simple - danieletrevino
http://www.smartfenestra.com/
======
danieletrevino
We are looking for feedback, questions, doubts, improvements, EVERYTHING! We
need help from people like you. Please don't hesitate to contact me at
daniel@smartfenestra.com. Thanks!

~~~
internaut
Interesting device. This could be the poor man's HRV system.

How do you cope with the large variety of window opening mechanisms? Or does
it work specifically with the sliding window?

~~~
danieletrevino
Our current prototype only works with horizontal sliding windows given these
are the most common types of windows on newer type of construction in the US.
After launch based entirely on feedback from people like you we will decide
what the next type of window will be. Thanks for reaching out internaut!

------
kechu
very clever idea. how are you connecting this to the internet? WiFi?

~~~
danieletrevino
Thanks! fenestra is powered by a small solar panel which means we are not
using power hungry Wi-Fi but instead using the battery efficient SmartThings
platform, this way fenestra is truly an eco-friendly solution. Thanks for
reaching out kechu!

